# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين قطر >  القانون الدولى الخاص القطرى

## هيثم الفقى

مقدمة :
مما لا شك فيه ان القانون الدولي الخاص يعتبر من أدق فروع القانون  وذلك نظرا لأنه ينظم العلاقات الخاصة بالإفراد ليس علي المستوي المحلي او الإقليمي للدولة بل علي المستوي الدولي ككل , فالحياة الدولية لم تعد قاصرة علي العلاقات القائمة بين الدول بل أصبحت الي جانب ذلك تتضمن فئة اخري من العلاقات لا تقل في أهميتها عن الفئة الأولي وهي العلاقات بين إفراد الدول المختلفة .
ومن اجل ذلك كان هناك ضرورة ملحة لبيان طبيعة العلاقة القانونية التي تحكم ذلك المجتمع الدولي الجديد والذي كان ظهوره نتاجا لتداخل العلاقات بين رعايا الدول المختلفة في شتي المجالات (وان كنا لا نغالي حين نصفه بالمجتمع الدولي الجديد تميزا له عن المجمع الدولي التقليدي الذي يضم بين طياته العلاقة بين دول العالم المختلة ) فذاك المجتمع الجديد في حاجة الي قواعد قانونية تحكم شتي مجالاته المختلفة .
وقد ظهرت العديد من الآراء الفقهية في شتي إنحاء العالم عن القانون الواجب التطبيق في هذا المجتمع الدولي الجديد , والتي انتهت بعد عناء شديد الي ضرورة إخضاع العلاقات القانونية ذات الطابع الدولي لقواعد تتفق مع طبيعتها التي تقتضي التوفيق بين اعتبارين أساسيين وهما:-
أولا:- ضرورة احترام سيادة الدولة علي إقليمها وما يقتضيه ذلك من تطبيق القانون الوطني 
ثانيا:- استمرار المعاملات الدولية ودخول رعايا الدول المختلف
ولكن ما هذه القواعد القانونية التي يمكن ان تخضع لها تلك العلاقات هل هو قانون القاضي او القانون الأجنبي أم قانون غير ذلك وكيف يمكن اختيار القانون الواجب التطبيق وعلي أية أساس يتم اختياره وهذا ما يسمي بتنازع القوانين فهناك العديد من القوانين المختلفة تتنازع فيما بينها لحكم العلاقة ولكن أي هذه القوانين هو القانون الأجدر بحكمها.
 ومن هنا ابتدع الفقه الدولي قاعدة الإسناد , والتي تتكفل بالربط بشكل مجرد بين طائفة معينه من العلاقات او المراكز القانونية ذات الطابع الدولي واحد القوانين المرشحة لحكم العلاقة فهي تنص فقط علي ان العلاقة يحكمها القانون الذي يرتبط بالعنصر الأساسي في العلاقة .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المبحث الأولدور القاضي القطري في أعمال قاعدة الإسناد .يري الفقه أن القانون يشترط أن يتمسك الخصوم بتطبيق القانون الأجنبي وألا فأن القاضي القطري سوف يقوم بتطبيق القانون القطري وذلك لكون قاعدة الإسناد ليست من النظام العام , أي أن المحكمة لا تستطيع إسناد النزاع إلي قانون أخر غير القانون القطري ما لم يتمسك الخصوم به .
والجدير بالذكر :- أن الفقه الفرنسي عاب علي المحاكم عدم تطبيقها القانون الأجنبي من تلقاء نفسها حيث أن ذلك يضفي علي القانون الأجنبي صبغة سياسية .
هذا وقد أستقر الفقه الحديث علي مبدأ نفاده التزام القاضي بأعمال القانون الأجنبي من تلقاء نفسه . دون حاجة لتمسك الخصوم بهذا القانون الأجنبي الإسناد إلي [align=center](راجع :القوانين المتعددة – للمؤلف الدكتور / حسين البغدادي)[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المبحث الثانيدور القاضي في البحث عن مضمون القانون الأجنبي يؤكد الفقه الفرنسي أن عبء أثبات القانون الأجنبي يقع علي عاتق الخصم الذي يتمسك بأحكامه , أو أن مصلحته تقتضي تطبيقه .وذلك لأنه يستحيل علي القاضي من الناحية العملية الإلمام بقوانين العالم أجمع .
هذا ويري الفقه الحديث علي أن البحث عن مضمون القانون الأجنبي التزام يقع عاتقة علي عاتق القاضي وذلك بمعاونة الخصوم ولا يبرأ القاضي من التزامه بتطبيق القانون الأجنبي علي النحو السابق إلا لو تبين انه قد استحال عليه التوصل إلي مضمونة وعلي القاضي أن يسبب حكمة في هذه الحالة  تسبيباً كافياًً ليؤكد أنه قد تعذر عليه عليه فعلاً الكشف عن أحكام القانون الأجنبي , وألا فأنة يحق للخصوم الطعن علي ذلك الحكم بكافة طرق الطعن .
[align=center] 
(المرجع السابق الإسناد إلي القوانين المتعددة – للمؤلف الدكتور / حسين البغدادي)
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المبحث الثالثطرق البحث عن القانون الأجنبي .اتفقا كلاً من الفقه المصري والفرنسي علي أن الأصل هو انه يحق للقاضي الالتجاء إلي كافة وسائل العلم بالقانون الأجنبي والتي يراها الأصلح للوصول إلي الحقيقة الموضوعية .
وقد أستبعد الفقه المصري والفرنسي كلاً من الاعتراف واليمين كوسائل لإثبات القانون الأجنبي , وأقر تقديم نصوص القانون الأجنبي نفسها أو ترجمتها حتى يتسنى للقاضي الإلمام بالقانون والإطلاع ليه وبحثه .
[align=center] 
(الوسيط في القانون الدولي – للدكتور / فؤاد عبد المنعم رياض)
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المبحث الرابعالحل الواجب الأتباع عند استحالة التوصل إلي مضمون القانون الأجنبي .تنوعت الاتجاهات الفقهية التي واجهت هذا الفرض علي النحو التالي :-
أولاً :- الامتناع عن الفصل في النزاع .
وقد عيب علي هذا الرأي أنة يؤدي إلي إنكار العدالة ولو أن إنكار العدالة في هذه الحالة خيراً من محالفتها بتطبيق قانون أخر غير القانون  الواجب الأتباع .
ثانياً :- تطبيق المبادئ العامة السائدة في الأمم المتمدينة .
وقد عيب علي هذا الرأي أنه يخول للقاضي قدراً كبيراً من التحكم , بل أنة قد يتجه علي إلي تطبيق قانونه تحت تيار ما يسمي بالمبادئ المستقرة .
ثالثاً :- تطبيق القانون الأقرب في أحكامه إلي القانون الذي تعذر الكشف عن مضمونة .
ويتميز هذا الرأي بمحاولته قدر المستطاع أن يتمشى مع حكم التشريع بتطبيق القانون الأقرب في أحكامه إلي القانون المختص أصلاً .
وقد أخذ علي هذا الرأي أنة لا يمكن القطع بالقانون الأقرب في إلي أحكام القانون الذي استحال الكشف عن مضمونة .
رابعاً :- تطبيق قانون القاضي .
لقد كان لأوجهه النقد الموجهة إلي الحلول السابقة أثرها في أنجاة الفقه والقضاء في فرنسا ومعظم دول العالم إلي القول بتطبيق قانون القاضي عند تعذر الكشف عن أحكام القانون الأجنبي الواجب التطبيق .
[align=center] 
(دراسة مقارنة في إثبات القانون الأجنبي – للمؤلف الدكتور / شمس الدين الوكيل) 
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المبحث الخامسدور القاضي في تفسير القانون الأجنبييري البعض أن دور القاضي في تفسير القانون الأجنبي لا يختلف عن دورة في تفسير قانونه فهو يبحث في الحالتين عن نية المشرع وما يستهدفه من وراء القواعد التي صدرت عنه متحرياً في ذلك قواعد العدالة وفقاً للمفاهيم  السائدة في دولة القاضي .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المبحث السادسالأهلية وتنازع القوانينمن المسائل التي شغلت بال المشرعين في كافه دول العالم هي مسألة الأهلية للأشخاص المتواجدون علي إقليم دولتها من الأجانب وأي القوانين هو القانون الذي يحكم أهلية هؤلاء الأشخاص هل هو القانون الوطني أم قانون أجنبي. 
فنصت المادة 11 من القانون المدني المصري علي انه " الحالة المدنية للأشخاص وأهليتهم يسري عليها قانون الدولة التي ينتمون إليها بجنسيهم ومع ذلك ففي التصرفات المالية التي تعقد في مصر وتترتب أثارها فيها ، إذا كان أحد الطرفين أجنبيا ناقص الأهلية وكان نقص الأهلية يرجع إلى سبب فيه خفاء لا يسهل على الطرف الآخر تبينه ، فان هذا السبب لا يؤثر في أهليته. " كما تنص المادة 11 
من القانون المدني القطري علي انه " الحالة المدنية للأشخاص وأهليتهم يسري عليها قانون الدولة التي ينتمون إليها بجنسيتهم .ومع ذلك ففي التصرفات المالية التي تعقد في قطر وتترتب آثارها فيها، إذا كان أحد الطرفين أجنبياً ناقص الأهلية وكان نقص أهليته يرجع إلى سبب فيه خفاء لا يسهل على الطرف الآخر تبيُّنه ، فإن هذا السبب لا يؤثر في أهليته ."
فالأهلية المقصودة في نصوص تلك المواد هي أهلية الأداء العامة للأشخاص أي قدرة الشخص علي ممارسة الحقوق وتتميز هذه النوع من الأهلية بأنها تهدف الي حماية الشخص .
فنصوص تلك المواد السالف الإشارة إليها قد وضعت قاعدة الإسناد  التي يجب علي القاضي الرجوع إليها لحكم العلاقات القانونية ذات العنصر الأجنبي والتي تعرض علية بمعني انه إذا كان الشخص الذي ثار بشأنه النزاع مثلا سعودي الجنسية خضعت أهليته الي القانون السعودي وإذا كان الشخص كويتي الجنسية فان القانون الواجب التطبيق يكون هو القانون الكويتي ......... الخ .
وبذلك تكون قانون جنسية الشخص هو القانون الواجب التطبيق علي كافه المسائل المتعلقة بأهلية الأداء لدية وذلك نظرا لان قانون جنسيته يتكفل ببيان ما إذا كان الشخص رشيدا او ناقص الأهلية او عديمها كما يتكفل بتحديد قدرة نقص الأهلية علي إبرام التصرفات القانونية كما يحدد الشروط الواجب توافرها لإنهاء نقص الأهلية ..... الخ ما هو متلق بالأهلية من أحكام .
والعبرة في تحديد قانون جنسية الشخص المراد تحديد أهليته هو بوقت القيام بالتصرف المراد تحديد الأهلية بالنسبة إليه فإذا كان قانون جنسية الشخص يعتبر هذا الشخص أهلا لمثل هذا التصرف فان هذا التصرف يظل صحيحا حتى ولو غير الشخص جنسيته فيما بعد وكان قانون الجنسية الجديد لا يعتبره أهلا للقيام 
بمثل هذا التصرف فالعبرة كما ذكرنا سلفا هي بقانون جنسية الشخص وقت التصرف .
ولكن هل يجوز استبعاد القانون الذي تنتهي إليه قاعدة الإسناد ( أي قانون جنسية الشخص ) وان كان يجوز ذلك فما هي الحالات التي يجب فيها علي القاضي استبعاد تطبيق قانون جنسية الشخص علي أهليته وقت التصرف وتطبيق قانون بلد هو  ..؟ 
من حيث المبدأ فان قانون جنسية الشخص وان كان هو القانون الواجب التطبيق علي المسائل المتعلقة بأهليته كما درجت علي ذلك قوانين معظم الدول إلا ان هناك حالات قد يصطدم فيها قانون الجنسية الذي تتحدد به أهلية الأداء علي النحو سالف الذكر بالأسس التي يقوم عليها النظام القانوني الوطني , الأمر الذي يجد معه القاضي الوطني  نفسه مضطرا الي استبعاد تطبيق هذا القانون إعمالا منه لفكرة النظام العام .
وهذا التعارض يظهر بصورة جلية في حاله ما إذا كان قانون الجنسية يقضي بانعدام أهلية الأداء او نقصها لأسباب عنصرية مثلا مثل الجنس او اللون او الدين او كان لأسباب سياسية , ففي هذه الحالات يتعين استبعاد قانون الجنسية الواجب التطبيق واعتبار الشخص أهلا بالرغم مما يقضي به قانون جنسيته , كمان ان قانون الجنسية يستبعد إذا ما تم التوصل ألي تطبيقه عن طريق التحايل وذلك بان يكون الشخص قد غير جنسيته بقصد الهروب من قانون جنسيته الأصلية والذي يعتبره ليس أهلا لمباشرة التصرف , أي ان الدافع وراء تغير الجنسية كان هو الهروب من قانونها والذي يعتبره غير أهل للتصرف الذي ينوي القيام به الأمر الذي يجعله يغير تلك الجنسية الي الجنسية الجديدة للاستفادة من قانونها في هذا الشأن وهنا فان الأمر لا يعدوا ان يكون إلا غشا وتحايلا علي القانون يورد في الأخر علي صاحبة  وبالإضافة الي هذا الاستثناء الذي لم يأتي وفق لأحد نصوص القانون وإنما أملته ضرورات عملية إلا وهي ضرورة الحفاظ علي ما يسمي بالنظام العام للدولة فان 
هناك استثناء أخر يرد علي تلك القاعدة نصت علية اغلب التشريعات التي تأخذ بقانون جنسية الشخص لتحديد أهليته حيث نصت اغلب تلك القوانين علي انه " ومع ذلك ففي التصرفات المالية التي تعقد في قطر وتترتب أثارها فيها ، إذا كان أحد الطرفين أجنبيا ناقص الأهلية وكان نقص الأهلية يرجع إلى سبب فيه خفاء لا يسهل على الطرف الآخر تبينه ، فان هذا السبب لا يؤثر في أهليته. "
وقد استوحت الكثير من التشريعات الحديثة هذا الاستثناء من القانون الفرنسي والذي قرره حماية للمواطن الفرنسي وأطلق علية مصطلح المصلحة الوطنية .
والتي اعملها القضاء الفرنسي في القرن التاسع عشر وذلك علي سند من القول بان المتعاقد الفرنسي لم يكن مخطأ بجهلة بقواعد القانون الأجنبي ما دام انه قد تعاقد عن تبصر وليس به خفة او روعنه وكان حسن النية فهو ليس مطالب بمعرفه القانون الأجنبي وما دام ان الطرف الأجنبي في العلاقة قد تعمد هو إخفاء ما به من نقص أهلية غشا منه فان القانون يرد قصده علية ويعتبره كامل الأهلية رغم ما به من نقص في الأهلية طبقا لقانون جنسيته. 
ولهذا الاستثناء شروط يجب توافرها لإعماله وهي :-
الشرط الأول ان يكون التصرف ماليا فإذا خرج التصرف عن دائرة التصرفات المالية كان تعلق التصرف بأحدي مسائل الأحوال الشخصية مثلا فان هذا الاستثناء لا يسري 
الشرط الثاني ان يقع ذلك التصرف في دولة القاضي وان تترتب إثارة فيها فمشرعو الدول وجدت في هذا الاستثناء حماية للمعاملات التي تتصل بحياة المجتمع الوطني الذي يتبعه القاضي شريطة ان اثأر هذا التصرف مرتبطة بالإقليم الوطني .
كما انه لا يقصد من هذا الشرط حماية المتعاقد الوطني فهذا الشرط يهدف في أساسة الي حماية المعاملات الوطنية بغض النظر عن كون المتعاقد المطلوب حمايته وطني أم أجنبي.
الشرط الثالث ان يكون الطرف المطلوب حمايته معذورا في جهله بقص أهلية المتعاقد الأخر أي ان يكون نقص أهلية الطرف الأخر في العلاقةراجعا الي سبب فيه خفاء لا يسهل التعرف علية مما يعني انه بمفهوم المخالفة انه إذا كان نقص أهلية المتعاقد الأخر ظاهر لا خفاء فيه فان المتعاقد معه لا يكون معذورا بجهالة ولا يستفيد بالتبعية من هذا الاستثناء.
الشرط الرابعان يكون المتعاقد الأجنبي الناقص الأهلية وفقا لقانون جنسيته كامل الأهلية وفقا لقانون القاضي وهذا الشرط شرط بديهي تمليه ضرورات العدالة وروح القانون .
فإذا ما توافرت الشروط السابقة مجتمعه في حق الطرف ناقص الأهلية فلا يمكن له التمسك بتطبيق قانون جنسيته حيث انه سيجد نفسه خاضعا لقانون القاضي الوطني الذي تم التصرف في إقليم دولته وترتبت أثارة فيه والذي يعتبر هذا المتعاقد كامل الأهلية وبالتالي يعتبر تصرفه صحيح من الناحية القانونية.

----------

